# Lumps on Guppy



## Siamese Fighter Joe

Hi everyone
I have a guppy inside my tank, which has always been active and fast moving, but recently it has been staying near the top. Then I noticed it had three lumps/sacks/round balls, one is on it's belly which is misty/clear with a brown/black substance within. The other 2 are on it's tail which are much smaller and just white. All the other fish are fine!
I can take a picture if you need it..

Thanks 
Joe


----------



## Romad

Ok, we need lots more information. 

What size tank? 
How many fish and what types of fish are in the tank? 
How long has the tank been running? 
Was the tank cycled? 
Do you know your levels of ammonia, ph, nitrIte, nitrAte and water hardness? 
Have you introduced new fish, plants, snails lately?

Also, do the lumps look like they're attached or coming out of the fish? It could be some type of parasite or tumors/cysts but we need a better description as well as answers to the questions listed to start with.

If you could get a better picture that would be helpful too. The one you posted is a bit blurry as far as seeing the definition of the lumps.


----------



## Siamese Fighter Joe

35 litres

Fish:
3 white cloud mountain minnows
1 guppy
2 gold tetras
2 neon tetras
1 small bristlenose catfish
1 Angelicus Botia Loach 
1 male Endler's Livebearer

Tank has been running from May 2010

Tank is cycled every 6 days, clean filter, remove poo
Cycled it last on Sunday 24th 2011

Dont know the levels of Ammonia,ph, nitrIte, nitrAte and water hardness but have it checked every so often.

Yes i have introduced a new plant (two weeks ago), cannot remember the name, but have a picture:









(Sorry it is wrong way up)

Pictures of Fish, sorry i cannot get any better photos than this:


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









The lump on the stomach looks like it is growing out, but the 2 small ones on the tail are attached round balls. They are white

As i said the one on the stomach is clear/misty, and it has a black/brown substance within. It is growing out in a ball, but not attached.


----------



## Siamese Fighter Joe

Please...
Any suggestions would be very valuable, the ball/lump on the stomach is getting bigger and bigger by the day.


----------



## Siamese Fighter Joe

UPDATE.....

The lump/ball on it's stomach has increased in size. The substance within is now pink/red and it like spaghetti (twisted and curvy) but on a much smaller scale. 

Photos:


----------



## Romad

It sounds like some kind of parasite or worm because of the way you describe the inside of the lump. Is it only on the guppy? Is there any way you can set up a hospital tank and remove him from the main tank?

You might have to treat him with a parasite med at this point like Prazipro but it would be best to truly identify the exact type of parasite if you can.

Is there a good local fish store that you can bring him to?


----------



## Siamese Fighter Joe

Thanks for replying! :lol:

Yes it is only the guppy...
The only thing i could do to separate him from the other fish is to buy one of those clear boxes which you stick on the inside of your tank.

If it is a parasite, should i just treat the whole tank, or just the hospital box?

I will search around and try to identify the parasite....

Yes there are plenty of good fish stores, which i could take him to.


----------



## Siamese Fighter Joe

I was just looking around...
Could it be FishTuberculosis ?


----------



## kitten_penang

indefinably a parasite =( qt it as a precaution


----------



## Siamese Fighter Joe

Can it be treated with anything.. if so, should i treat the whole tank??


----------



## kitten_penang

just the fish no point in stressing the rest with meds


----------



## Rose_13030

Siamese Fighter Joe said:


> Hi everyone
> I have a guppy inside my tank, which has always been active and fast moving, but recently it has been staying near the top. Then I noticed it had three lumps/sacks/round balls, one is on it's belly which is misty/clear with a brown/black substance within. The other 2 are on it's tail which are much smaller and just white. All the other fish are fine!
> I can take a picture if you need it..
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Hi, so my fish has a similar thing. I was wondering what ended up happening with your fish and what you did for it. Please let me know as soon as you can. Thank you.


----------



## LauraN2021

Sounds like ‘guppy disease’(protozoan) have a google on google for that.. it suggests separating the fish so you don’t medicate the other fish in your tank. if in early stage you can try using malachite green or formalin, this can cure it... or later stages use seachem cupramine


----------

